# Paire de HomePod mini & Apple TV



## KorE (21 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde!

TV OS 15 est sorti et permet, avec une Apple TV 4K uniquement, d’utiliser les HomePod mini en « home cinéma » + de faire en sorte que le son de l’Apple TV sorte par défaut des HomePod mini.

Je cite l’article d’iGen a ce sujet:
« Plus réjouissant, il est aussi possible de jumeler jusqu'à deux HomePod mini pour obtenir un son stéréo plus riche et immersif : l'Apple TV transmettra automatiquement le son sur les petites enceintes et ce, de manière permanente. Ça n'a pas tout à fait l'ampleur du mode home cinéma qu'on obtient avec les gros HomePod, mais difficile de faire la fine bouche »

Je possède actuellement une paire de HomePod mini en stéréo et une Apple TV HD.

Lorsque j’allume l’Apple TV, je vais manuellement demander à ce que le son soit diffusé via AirPlay aux HomePod et cela fonctionne bien.

Autrement dit mes HomePod mini diffusent déjà un son stéréo provenant de mon Apple TV, et pourtant ce n’est pas une version 4K. 
Ça fonctionne très bien, quelque soit l’appli (musique, Canal, Molotov etc.)
Seul souci: je dois le faire manuellement via AirPlay lorsque j’allume l’Apple TV.

Au delà du fait d’automatiser la diffusion du son vers les HomePod mini grâce à TVos 15, avez vous remarqué une quelquonque amélioration de la qualité sonore pour ceux qui ont fait la mise à jour et qui ont une Apple TV 4K avec une paire de HomePod mini?


----------



## Claudecf (21 Septembre 2021)

KorE a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> TV OS 15 est sorti et permet, avec une Apple TV 4K uniquement, d’utiliser les HomePod mini en « home cinéma » + de faire en sorte que le son de l’Apple TV sorte par défaut des HomePod mini.
> 
> ...



Mes oreilles ne sont pas assez fines pour détecter une grande différence, mais j’avoue que j’apprécie que le son sorte directement sur les HomePods mini. Ce qui aurait toujours dû être le cas. Le son de mon téléviseur sort sur les côtés (ridicule!) et je ne m’en suis pas rendu compte avant qu’il soit dans mon salon.


----------



## KorE (21 Septembre 2021)

Claudecf a dit:


> Mes oreilles ne sont pas assez fines pour détecter une grande différence, mais j’avoue que j’apprécie que le son sorte directement sur les HomePods mini. Ce qui aurait toujours dû être le cas. Le son de mon téléviseur sort sur les côtés (ridicule!) et je ne m’en suis pas rendu compte avant qu’il soit dans mon salon.


Le côté pratique de la sortie automatique vers les HomePod mini ne justifie pas un changement d’Apple TV a mon sens.

L’amélioration de la qualité audio, pourquoi pas… d’où ce topic


----------



## sebnutt (28 Septembre 2021)

je viens de faire mon premier post suite à la maj tvos 15.1 sur le sujet


----------



## Moutaille (24 Octobre 2021)

J'ai une petite question en lien avec ce sujet.
J'ai enlevé mon Home Cinema 5.1 pour le remplacer par une paire de homepods mini. Je sais bien que le rendu ne sera pas le même, moins de puissance, moins de basse, etc... Aucun problème pour moi.
Par contre je voulais être sur que avec l'Apple TV 4K 2eme génération, j'allais bien pouvoir brancher ma console et en passant par la prise ARC, avoir le son de la console sur les Homepods ?!!


----------



## KorE (24 Octobre 2021)

Aucune idée mais la réponse m’intéresse !


----------



## Moutaille (24 Octobre 2021)

J'ai trouvé cet article qui m'a permis de penser que ça pouvait fonctionner:






						Utiliser l’ARC ou l’eARC HDMI avec votre Apple TV 4K (2e génération)
					

Si l’ARC ou l’eARC HDMI est activé, votre Apple TV 4K (2e génération) peut recevoir du son de haute qualité à partir d’un téléviseur pris en charge, puis le diffuser sur vos enceintes HomePod mini ou HomePod.



					support.apple.com


----------



## sebnutt (24 Octobre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> J'ai trouvé cet article qui m'a permis de penser que ça pouvait fonctionner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En effet l'ARC permet de recuperer le son de la console via la TV sur le HP mini...attention qd mm : les HP sont gourmands en wifi. Prevoyez un routeur wifi supplémentaire car votre box risque de ne pas suffire.


----------



## Moutaille (24 Octobre 2021)

Oui je me suis équipé de routeurs Orbi qui sont très efficaces et j'ai la fibre donc pas de souci de ce coté là !!! 
Merci pour tes réponses !! J'espère juste qu'il n'y aura pas trop de latence entre la console et la sortie audio sur les Homepods.


----------



## roms.nc (19 Octobre 2022)

Moutaille a dit:


> Oui je me suis équipé de routeurs Orbi qui sont très efficaces et j'ai la fibre donc pas de souci de ce coté là !!!
> Merci pour tes réponses !! J'espère juste qu'il n'y aura pas trop de latence entre la console et la sortie audio sur les Homepods.


Salut,

tu as pu essayer ?

Ça donne quoi ?

J'ai un système sonos à ce jour depuis 2015, mais ça me fatigue, et j'utilise à 90% l'apple tv 4K (1st gen, donc le cas échéant, je prendrais la nouvelle annoncée ce jour) et mes enfants la PS5.

J'ai déjà un homepod mini, je pourrais en prendre un autre.

Merci de ton retour.


----------



## Moutaille (5 Novembre 2022)

roms.nc a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> tu as pu essayer ?
> 
> ...


Hello ! Depuis mon message je me suis équipé effectivement. J’ai donc 2 HomePods mini en stéréo sur mon Apple TV et la fonction retour audio sur ARC d’activée. Ce qui me permet d’avoir le son de la télé et le son de la PS5 sur mes HomePods. 
Alors d’une manière générale je suis TRÈS satisfait d’avoir viré mon système 5.1 pour ces 2 HomePods qui sont largement assez puissants. J’ai également viré la télé et acheté une Laser Tv de Hisense et lors des séances ciné les 2 petits HomePods sont impressionnants dans leur qualité audio.
Le seul bémol que j’ai, mais je ne peux pas en vouloir à Apple puisque cette fonction de retour ARC est déclaré comme « beta », c’est que parfois sur la PS5 le son se met à se hacher pendant quelques secondes puis revient à la normale.
Bref rien de rédhibitoire mais on aimerait que tout fonctionne correctement tout le temps !! 

N’hésite pas si tu as des questions !


----------



## roms.nc (28 Novembre 2022)

Moutaille a dit:


> Hello ! Depuis mon message je me suis équipé effectivement. J’ai donc 2 HomePods mini en stéréo sur mon Apple TV et la fonction retour audio sur ARC d’activée. Ce qui me permet d’avoir le son de la télé et le son de la PS5 sur mes HomePods.
> Alors d’une manière générale je suis TRÈS satisfait d’avoir viré mon système 5.1 pour ces 2 HomePods qui sont largement assez puissants. J’ai également viré la télé et acheté une Laser Tv de Hisense et lors des séances ciné les 2 petits HomePods sont impressionnants dans leur qualité audio.
> Le seul bémol que j’ai, mais je ne peux pas en vouloir à Apple puisque cette fonction de retour ARC est déclaré comme « beta », c’est que parfois sur la PS5 le son se met à se hacher pendant quelques secondes puis revient à la normale.
> Bref rien de rédhibitoire mais on aimerait que tout fonctionne correctement tout le temps !!
> ...


Super merci !!!


----------

